# First Time Shooting My New pX 4 Sub-compact Burrs on barrel ??



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

I finally got to the Range today To Break in My new Beretta ,I absolutely Made My correct Choice on My everyday Carry gun ,perfect.150 rounds No Failures Accurate ,light on recoil ,flawless,fantastic Purchase on the grip. Everything They said it would be I shot 3 different Ammo manufacturers Winchester ,Hornaday Crtical Defense, Remington all performed excellent. I got home and did a break down to check it out and clean it ,Here is the only thing I noticed. Looked like some burring on the end of the Barrel .I'm clueless any Input would be appreciated ?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

That cold hammer forged stainless steel barrel is a nice one isn't it? One beast of a barrel. That's the recessed crown and the edge of the rifling, everything is normal. You run the cleaning brush from the breech right?


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

Yep...From the Breech Thanks D man, absolutely The best Firearm I've ever Purchased Love it...I got me a new Tactical Holster amzing for C&C D ,I highly recommend it ,don't even feel it IWB...You can get them for $40 http://n82tactical.com/n82store/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/C-TUCK-229x300.jpg


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad to hear it AB, I think I'm going to get the holster you recommend as well.


----------



## Kruzen (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm looking to buy the PX4 sub compact however, this gun seems a bit fat for conceal carry. Does anyone here have any experience with this as a conceal carry gun?


----------



## steepcliff (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey , how are you? When ever I fire any of my beretta's and see something like a nick or anything that doesn't look smooth. I just get out the dremel and polish it. After awhile of tender loving care , your gun will be a fine oil machine and will firer anything.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The chamfer looks a little rough...not a clean cut, but that could be something from the photo. Nice gun in the Beretta. I'm green with envy!:smt033


----------

